# question about re-grouting



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

For the ones that do tile work,

How much would it cost to re-grout? I just bought a house, however, i believe that they removed too much of it. Maybe looking for someone to do a re-grout jon in the kitcken, master bathroom, hallway bathroom, dinning room and main entrance in about 6 mos.

Thanks guys...
Willie


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Pm buckchaser he does tile for a living, he could probably help you out.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you get it done


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

@floater...no, i have not gotten it done yet. I have received a few PM's about it, however i had hip surgery today and this will have to wait until i get better and recover. There are a few things i need to get done in our new home (fence, regrout) but they will have to wait. As soon as i get better i will call those who responded.

Thanks guys,
Willie


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds good let us know


----------

